
How Do I Build a Django, Django REST Framework, Angular 1.1.x and Webpack Project? - gregthompsonjr
http://gregblogs.com/how-the-do-i-build-a-django-django-rest-framework-angular-1-1-x-and-webpack-project/
======
babayega2
Thanks very much. Another rather helpful article is this one
[https://thinkster.io/django-angularjs-tutorial](https://thinkster.io/django-
angularjs-tutorial) even though the Angular part get lost into complex stuffs.

------
phantom_oracle
Nice tutorial, but this is the easy part.

Hosting a Django/Rails app in a production-ready environment is presumably a
lot more difficult than this.

~~~
babayega2
For production, I've been always using this tutorial [0] since 2013 and it
works flawlessly : Django + nginx + supervisor. What's the problem ?

[0]: [http://michal.karzynski.pl/blog/2013/06/09/django-nginx-
guni...](http://michal.karzynski.pl/blog/2013/06/09/django-nginx-gunicorn-
virtualenv-supervisor/)

